# 1st Century



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

Did my first Century this weekend. It was at the Cool Breeze in Ventura, completed it in 6:20 moving time,7:24 total time, and at 16 mph avg moving. Strava says it was 4,600 of climbing, but it didn’t seem like it was that much, it was advertised at 4,000+. Most shocking to me was my 16 mph avg. I know that's not very fast for most, but it shocked me that I kept up that pace for all those miles. 
It was a great ride, very well supported and was a blast to take part in.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats!
Friends wanted me to do a century this weekend, I don't think i'm ready for it yet and opted to do a 62mi instead. 

i'll need a couple more 60+mi rides before attempting a century.


----------



## thebludoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations man - be sure to hydrate or you'll look like death itself by the end!

Happy cycling!


----------



## hir0 (Aug 16, 2012)

GJ congratulations!


----------



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

CannondaleRushSynapse said:


> Congrats!
> Friends wanted me to do a century this weekend, I don't think i'm ready for it yet and opted to do a 62mi instead.
> 
> i'll need a couple more 60+mi rides before attempting a century.



Longest ride I did prior to this was 63 miles, about two weeks prior. 100 miles is really not as tough as it seems. I think if you can do 60 you can do 100.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats. I am doing my first metric in about a month. I may try two metrics in a weekend as the event I am riding is two days


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Teo said:


> Longest ride I did prior to this was 63 miles, about two weeks prior. 100 miles is really not as tough as it seems. I think if you can do 60 you can do 100.



So what's the major hurdle getting from 60 to 100? Just being mentally ready for it?

Props to OP for the century. That's on my list of things to do. I've got a 75 miler coming up in ~5 weeks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

Just my experience but it seems that if you are physically ready to do 60 you are physically ready to do 100, the extra miles are more of a mental hurdle. I did my century as as organized ride, so the positive riders around me helped a lot.


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats - I'm hoping to do 100K in november... if weather permits...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

nordy643 said:


> So what's the major hurdle getting from 60 to 100? Just being mentally ready for it?
> 
> Props to OP for the century. That's on my list of things to do. I've got a 75 miler coming up in ~5 weeks. Looking forward to it.



Don't forget "terrain". If a lot of the last 40 miles is hills it's going to be a lot different than if it's flat. One century is not the same as another guy's.

I haven't done a century yet....longest is 70 miles a few times with 4400 ft. climbing. However, in those rides the last 20 miles have been especially hilly and I'm in duress the last 5-8 miles. In each case, there was no way I could have made another 30 miles unless it was pretty flat.

I need to find a different route, lol :blush2:

Anyway, congrats to the OP! :thumbsup:


----------

